# my new marine army - angels of censure



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

well, yes yes synapse does something else. but i cant stick to one project at a time, my mind is constantly coming up with new ideas!

the angels of censure started life about 3 years ago and were my first ever truescale effort, and are pretty simple - 1 spacer in the shin, and GS ablative armour above. thats's it. they originally started life as howling griffons, thoug hchanged my mind and decied on a baroque red/brown, with faded gold about 2 years ago. i got sidetracked by another project and, while i had all the models for my then 1500 army modelled and undercoated, i never got round to painting them

then i started my world eaters...

now that the main WE army is done (ill be adding stuff to them again over time, though slowly. im in no hurry to inflict pain on my fingers again so soon after finishing!), idecided to get back to the angels of censure. 

i could never get the red colour done the way i wanted so decided on something that is quite different - emerald and marble (with a bit of brass/bronze, though im yet to start that).

the army i have in mind will be sternguard heavy (two 10-man units in upgraded drop pods) and will have a chapter master leading a unit of thunder hammer/storm shield terminators. ive started (As always, foolish me) by painting the models that will make up my honour guard (not all at once, there are a few weapon options in there so i can pick and choose, also using them as command squads if needed)

ok so the first half of the unit is about half done - the armour is all but finished, and all that's left now are the details. ill start work on the marbling of the second half now - the chaplain will be mostly black, and the champion completely marble. he should look cool.

*Closeup of the sargeant's left arm. the symbol on his power fist is also the chapter symbol.im really pleased with the blending on both the green and the marble too*









*Front view of the unit. the whole army is basically like this, though the normal marines have a bit less purity seals and parchment stuff. tabbards are evently distributed throughout the army. there's a few robes too*









*Left view, showing the bare shoulder pads. chapter badge should go here, though im really thinking of putting it somewhere else to not obscure the marbling. probably the left leg.









Right view,showing the veteran shoulder pads. normal marines will have bare shoulders.









ill be using these models for the terminators (once i finish them







*


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow thats an amazing job my friend, keep up the good work.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

totally sweet, can't wait to see the rest of the angels of censure


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Thy are looking awesome :good: I realy like the color scheme!
Aim curious how the terminators will look!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They look really good, I am particularly impressed by your marble, plus it doesn't look that hard to do (though possibly deceptively so) which is always a bonus


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

squeek said:


> They look really good, I am particularly impressed by your marble, plus it doesn't look that hard to do (though possibly deceptively so) which is always a bonus


base is a1:4 calthan brown:kommando khaki. its highlighted up to pure kommando khaki, then theres skull white added to a few layers for the highlights. 

then a bunch of washes with sepia, devlan mud and badab black


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn but I have to say that I really like that colour scheme and there is a good possibility that I will steal it in the future


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you tell us how you do your truescale?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I love that colour scheme, very original. The marbles brill too, well done!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Brother Wulox said:


> Can you tell us how you do your truescale?


just cut the shins and add a 2mm spacer and cover up the gap with GS. i also added aplate of ablative armour to the front of the shin, similar to terminators have


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good! Love the color scheme, though something about the arms and shoulders do not seem to match (to short, not wide enough).


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

simply amazing, and i love the colours and how they mix well together, along with the weathering. +rep, i believe that is the epitomy of what the space marine looks like to the day rather than having just dropped off the pod. Im expecting more awesomeness from you ^^


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Icedrake25 said:


> simply amazing, and i love the colours and how they mix well together, along with the weathering. +rep, i believe that is the epitomy of what the space marine looks like to the day rather than having just dropped off the pod. Im expecting more awesomeness from you ^^


well, the army is going to be a drop pod army (i start painting the first DP today, so technically, this _is_ what they look like after coming off of a drop pod 

lol!


thanks


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks!

here's the progress on the chapter champion and chaplain. the chaplain's armour will be granit colour - a very dark charcoal, probably with green veins to tie him in with the rest of the army.









excuse the blurry pics, but my 'picture box' is occupied at the moment.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Vorropohaiah said:


> well, the army is going to be a drop pod army (i start painting the first DP today, so technically, this []iis[/i] what they look like after coming off of a drop pod
> 
> lol!
> 
> ...


very nice on the new additions. When i meant fresh off the drop pod, i meant how people paint their marines all clean and crisp. You mean to tell me that over the centuries of war there wouldnt bee a bit of battle scarring or dirt >.<

simply amazing ^^


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

well the first unit's done, petty much:









and ive started work on the first pf three drop pods for the army:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Vorro i musst say that is an awsome color scheme! do u just use a very ine brush and 'wing it' when it comes to the black crack looking stuff on the tan?

Chaosftw


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

pretty much yeah. i try to make a few of the veins fork out a bit, and make sure to keep the paint pretty wet and the brush fairly pointed though other than that its pretty random


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

fuckin amazing. cant wait to see the whole thing


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

You have done an amazing job. I especially love how you have converted your termies. I can't wait to see them painted! Where did you get a majority of your bits from? Black Templar upgrade pack? I would like to make a honor guard squad using some of the same models


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

pretty much yeah - BT upgrade sprue and some veteran dark angel bits


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome work, particularly like the Chaplain model.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

got the models for the first 10-man unit done - the models i had made previously had p2x lasma guns and no heavy weapons (thanks to the now defunct traits), so i had to make a missile launcher and flamer.

here's a few pics to give you an idea of the unit (as always, excuse the pics, though black primed models dont photograph very well)

*flamer dude* pretty pleased with him - simpler enoug hconversion (2 corvus pads, and an elongated flamer made from the front of a cadian one and the back of a marine one, and the green stuffed tabbard made to match the plast one cast tpo the chest)









*deathwatch dude* the angels of censure have close ties to the inquisiton, so i thought i'd add in a few deathwatch marines. this is first one:









*basic marine*: i like these models holding little banners and penants and icons and stuff so youll see quite a few of them scattered throughout the army. the normal models have bolters and chainswords, due to the true grit trait the original army had 










the drop pod is coming along ok, though im sick of painting on basecoats. i got to 5 layers and decided to stop. so im onto the highlights now... though thats proving little easier. there's nothing wrong with it, but its taking ages. and i know theres another 3 i need to do


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazing stuff! I'm not sure how I missed this thread. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on your progress. Very good work:victory:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

made a pretty big bitz order over the weekend for BT tabbards and purity seals and stuff and picked up:









not my favourate way of spending close to €90, but i needed them to take part in the in-store tournament later on this month - the other models i can get by with using my other marine models counts-as for the time being.

not looking forward to painting them or assembling them, ome to think of it, and im wondering if i should paint them in parts to make it easier. ive never done this before and am wondering if its worth it - the interior will mostly be metal anyway apart from a few marble details (the deathwind launcher casing and the casing around the map bubble thing)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vorropohaiah said:


> made a pretty big bitz order over the weekend for BT tabbards and purity seals and stuff and picked up:
> **DROP POD PICS**
> 
> not my favourate way of spending close to €90, but i needed them to take part in the in-store tournament later on this month - the other models i can get by with using my other marine models counts-as for the time being.
> ...


 
There's a really good guide to constructing these on Bell of Lost Souls. Let me see if I can dig up the link...

Here we go:

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/10/hobby-drop-pod-construction-essentials.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Any news on these Vorro? Common man!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey man, love the colour scheme goin on with them! The true beauty will come out in the Terminators I think, with those poses, they'll be incredible for sure!!!


----------

